# PLEASE steer me in the right direction



## vansnxtweek (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello folks.  I have quite a few people interested in my photography but they would like to see examples of my work.  So...I guess that means I should start thinking about a website.  I have no idea what I'm doing with this and I don't want to get suckered into something like a website building package if I'm wasting my time.

Are places like webstarts huge mistakes?  I have seen some great websites on this forum but I don't have a clue where to begin to start my own...so I'm seeking advice!  

Thank you.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 2, 2010)

Why not use something like SmugMug?


----------



## vansnxtweek (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't completely figure out what that is..is it pretty  much a different version of flickr?


----------



## ayeelkay (Dec 3, 2010)

Try webs.com I've had a lot of people contact me from that site. It's real easy to make


----------



## Mathazzar (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey there, I answered a similar question in another post, and you may find my answer to be a decent starting point:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...bsite-hosting-recomendations.html#post2073461

Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## Overread (Dec 4, 2010)

Flickr is an photographic hosting site that has strong community building aspects. In short it hosts photos and also provides users the abilty to view others work and form/participate in groups.

Smugmug on the other hand is an image host, but is more aimed at the commercial mind - with the intent on building a website from which to sell you work from .

I'd say for basic image hosting flickr is about the best to go for on the net - offering good terms and conditions as well as good support and overall performance. Many of the others have poorly worded terms and conditions and can also affect image quality on uploads to them. 
A flickr a basic account is a little limited; but their annual fee is one of the most reasonable - and with the massive number of groups (many are "vote for me" types, but there are also some 1st rate groups worth joining there) I just view it as as a very cheep annual subscription to a magazine


----------

